# Must have Big Leg Emma



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

Must have one.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

colnrly said:


> Must have one.


OK! I give you permission to buy one!


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

colnrly said:


> Must have one.


Pony up the money, wait a few weeks and it's yours. Word is that it is stiff as sheot, you must be a sprinter.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

ultimobici said:


> OK! I give you permission to buy one!


Big legs good.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

colnrly said:


> Must have one.


Talk to me colnrly, I can help you out  

Dennis at Wrench Science


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

I really want the new Duende with the crazy circle paintjob.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

fracisco said:


> I really want the new Duende with the crazy circle paintjob.


Pardon me if this is forward, but I will extend the offer to you as well. 
Contact me, I can make it happen.
It will be custom painted in Italy, so it takes about 90 days. Well worth it if you're serious.


----------

